# Javamail



## ragggl (17. Apr 2009)

Hier kann mir doch bestimmt jemand sagen welche Config Informationen nötig sind wenn ich via JavaMail über gmx senden will.

u.a.

mail.host=mail.gmx.net
mail.from=x.xxxx@gmx.de
mail.smtp.host=mail.gmx.net

ist das richtig, bzw. kann mir jemand sagen was noch fehlt...

Diese fehlermeldung bekomme ich:
 	Java Code:
1
2
3
4
Cannot send email...because: javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: mail.gmx.net, port: 25;   nested exception is:     java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: connect
Erledigt​


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2009)

Musst dich schon authentifizieren, sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und Spam über gmx senden


----------



## ragggl (17. Apr 2009)

Wie kann ich das machen?

Mit "User" und "Passwort" ??? oder wie....


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2009)

Vielleciht hilft dir das hier: Email mit Javamail versenden - Java @ tutorials.de: Forum, Tutorial, Anleitung, Schulung & Hilfe

Geht zwar um web.de, sollte aber nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## ragggl (17. Apr 2009)

Java Code:
1
2
javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: smtp.gmx.net, port: 25;   nested exception is:​ 

Ich bekomme diese fehlermeldugn und bekomme sie nicht weg.
Irgendwie komme ich nicht zu gmx

Ich versuche das von der Firma aus zu machen in der ich arbeite...muss ich da vielleicht noch irgendwas beachten. Proxy oder so???

Danke schon mal im vorraus

ragggl


```
java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: connect
Cannot send email...because: javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: smtp.gmx.net, port: 25;
  nested exception is:
    java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: connect
```


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Apr 2009)

ragggl hat gesagt.:


> Java Code:
> 1
> 2
> javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: smtp.gmx.net, port: 25;   nested exception is:​
> ...



Wenn Ihr einen Proxy habt solltest Du den schon beachten...
Im Normalfall wird der Angegeben, wenn Du die Verbindung aufbaust...
Also sowas wie openConnection(Proxy);


----------

